
6 monkeys given experimental vaccine did not catch COVID-19 after heavy exposure - open-source-ux
https://www.businessinsider.com/monkeys-given-new-oxford-vaccine-coronavirus-free-strong-exposure-encouraging-2020-4
======
mantrid84
the headline is somewhat clumsy: if they did not catch the virus, how can we
know their immune systems fought it?

